# CDC director confirms FDA in talks to streamline authorization of omicron-specific vaccine



## Becky1951 (Dec 7, 2021)

*"You know, one of the things about a booster - about a variant-specific booster - I know Moderna, Pfizer, Johnson and Johnson say they can all do this fairly quickly, within three months."

Omicron so far hasn't shown to be more serious or even equally as serious as Delta, so if they can create a variant specific vaccine in a matter of 3 months, why didn't they create one for the more serious one, Delta?* _* If they can produce one in 3 months, then there should have been one for Delta roughly 3 months after Delta was discovered. Makes no sense to me. And if they just discovered that they could produce a variant specific vaccine, then shouldn't Delta be first???*_

The director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) confirmed on Sunday that the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) was in discussions to streamline the authorization of an omicron-specific vaccine.

*"You know, one of the things about a booster - about a variant-specific booster - I know Moderna, Pfizer, Johnson and Johnson say they can all do this fairly quickly, within three months.* But then you have FDA approval. Is there any world where you can see that moving much faster given we've already been through this?" "This Week" co-anchor Martha Raddatz asked CDC Director Rochelle Walensky on ABC.

"Yeah, you know, much of that I would have to defer to the FDA, but they're already in conversations about streamlining the authorization of this, of an omicron-specific vaccine, partially because much of the vaccine is actually exactly the same, and, really, it would just be that mRNA code that would have to change," Walensky answered.

"So those conversations are ongoing, and, certainly, FDA will move swiftly, and CDC will move swiftly right thereafter," she added.

Walensky's comments follow a report by The Wall Street Journal last week that indicated the Food and Drug Administration was eyeing steps for a rapid review of drugs and vaccines specific to the omicron variant in the event that new variant-specific tools were needed.

Among some of the considerations the FDA is reportedly eyeing would be allowing drugmakers for studies, in the case of vaccines, to examine hundreds of people and their immune responses in comparison to COVID-19 test trials that rely on waiting for COVID-19 to be detected and include thousands of participants, according to the newspaper.

In response to an inquiry about the report by the Journal, the FDA pointed to a statement last week by the acting commissioner, Janet Woodcock, for the "FDA's latest thinking on vaccine development to address variants" in addition to the agency's vaccine emergency use authorization guidance last updated in February.

"Historically, the work to obtain the genetic information and patient samples for variants and then perform the testing needed to evaluate their impact takes time. However, we expect the vast majority of this work to be completed in the coming weeks," Woodcock said last week.

CDC director confirms FDA in talks to streamline authorization of omicron-specific vaccine | TheHill (ampproject.org)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2021)

Another experimental drug with no product liability. Does Omicron warrant this? Or is it something else?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 7, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


*Omicron so far hasn't shown to be more serious or even equally as serious as Delta, so if they can create a variant specific vaccine in a matter of 3 months, why didn't they create one for the more serious one, Delta?* _*If they can produce one in 3 months, then there should have been one for Delta roughly 3 months after Delta was discovered. Makes no sense to me. And if they just discovered that they could produce a variant specific vaccine, then shouldn't Delta be first???*_


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *Omicron so far hasn't shown to be more serious or even equally as serious as Delta, so if they can create a variant specific vaccine in a matter of 3 months, why didn't they create one for the more serious one, Delta?* _*If they can produce one in 3 months, then there should have been one for Delta roughly 3 months after Delta was discovered. Makes no sense to me. And if they just discovered that they could produce a variant specific vaccine, then shouldn't Delta be first???*_


Exactly and that shines a whole new light on this matter.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 7, 2021)

Virologists know and have known exactly how a Sars virus would mutate and do what it is doing now.

Do governments care about what real virus experts say abut this SarsCov2 virus? they studied Mers and Sars cov 1. Probably the real experts getting paid off to keep quiet.

We can be pretty sure those brains have been asked for advice and have given it. They know a lot about what to expect.  
They know it willbe mainly elderly who will be most likely to die and be in hospital. They know the Covid virus mutates faster than vaxinations can keep up with it.

Greed is giving momentum to this, not science.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)

It seems many factors have to be considered in this on going "rabbit hole". Yes, they have a lot of info from studying our past viruses, yes, big pharma is after a big profit, copyright laws are being fought over and deals are being made, distribution of their products, science bias, even political governance, good vs bad, what/who's harming who, greed on both sides, and safety vs. danger, to name a few. To believe one has this all figured out is probably not going to happen. We our choices the way we do. If we keep treating it like us vs them we are going to start getting angry at the other side. I think the the Hulk that said


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Virologists know and have known exactly how a Sars virus would mutate and do what it is doing now.
> 
> Do governments care about what real virus experts say abut this SarsCov2 virus? they studied Mers and Sars cov 1. Probably the real experts getting paid off to keep quiet.
> 
> ...


The real experts and doctors who do speak out are censored and vilified. I do agree with you about the greed aspect. That is certainly a factor also, as is control over an entire population.


----------



## suds00 (Dec 8, 2021)

current vaccines were effective against delta. the vaccine was keeping patients from being hospitalized and dying.. omicron has a different genetic structure. omicron and delta are completely different. i know that you want to find fault with science's response to covid-19.they are doing the best that they can.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 9, 2021)

it is about keeping this panic going ... pure and simple 
How easy was it for some to surrender to what ever but those damn resisters will not bend the knee.
Heard a good line recently that government is not ruling by  the SWORD  but by  the *Syringe *

I remember the beginning daily death counts clear comparisons  ....... 100 cases = 1 death and maybe 1-5 requiring hospital treatment. 
Not that scary so just throw up world total  death # which is appalling .......at 5.3 million but out of 7.8 Billion.  *.68% death rate*


Talk about misinformation................... polls show MANY people greatly overestimate the amount hospitalized or dying   

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/americans-overestimate-hospitalization-covid-study


----------



## suds00 (Dec 9, 2021)

a lot of people are dying and it's a painful death. the cases are largely preventable with the vaccine. intensive care units are overflowing with covid-19 patients other patients are not getting treatments.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

suds00 said:


> current vaccines were effective against delta. the vaccine was keeping patients from being hospitalized and dying.. omicron has a different genetic structure. omicron and delta are completely different. i know that you want to find fault with science's response to covid-19.they are doing the best that they can.


No argument there.  They certainly are doing the best they can - to sell vaccines & drugs to frightened people.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 9, 2021)

"current vaccines were effective against delta."

If it was/is so effective against Delta why so many hospitalizations and death due to Delta?


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "current vaccines were effective against delta."
> 
> If it was/is so effective against Delta why so many hospitalizations and death due to Delta?


Just as it was from the very beginning, they're hoping we don't use such logic.
For many, they are correct.


----------



## suds00 (Dec 9, 2021)

hospitalizations and death were primarily among those who were unvaccinated. the vaccinated were a small portion of those hospitalized


----------



## suds00 (Dec 9, 2021)

s small portion of those vaccinated were hospitalized. deaths were primarily among the unvaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

suds00 said:


> s small portion of those vaccinated were hospitalized. deaths were primarily among the unvaccinated.


This is a recording.
This is a recording.
This is a recording.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 9, 2021)

suds00 said:


> s small portion of those vaccinated were hospitalized. deaths were primarily among the unvaccinated.


https://vermontdailychronicle.com/2...ber-covid-19-deaths-are-vaxxed-breakthroughs/

this was a fairly recent  where 76% percent of deaths in Vermont were among the vaccinated.
depends on day/ place and etc


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> This is a recording.
> This is a recording.
> This is a recording.


I've learned the Omicron variant isn't a typical variant at all but is looking like a manufactured variant as the sequence chain is exactly the same as sars co v 2 circa 2020 with no natural adaptions that one would expect to see in a variant that was circulating for almost 2 years. In short, it looks like Omicron was in a refrigerator until just recently which is the only way to explain this. I would love to know more, though I'm not a scientist and probably wouldn't understand it all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2021)

suds00 said:


> current vaccines were effective against delta. the vaccine was keeping patients from being hospitalized and dying.. omicron has a different genetic structure. omicron and delta are completely different. i know that you want to find fault with science's response to covid-19.they are doing the best that they can.





suds00 said:


> a lot of people are dying and it's a painful death. the cases are largely preventable with the vaccine. intensive care units are overflowing with covid-19 patients other patients are not getting treatments.





suds00 said:


> hospitalizations and death were primarily among those who were unvaccinated. the vaccinated were a smal portion of those vaccinated





suds00 said:


> s small portion of those vaccinated were hospitalized. deaths were primarily among the unvaccinated.


Thank you for your intelligent and realistic replies in yet another conspiracy anti-vaxxer thread.  Readers need to know the truth and the reality of what is currently going on during this deadly worldwide pandemic.  Your posts are appreciated, they help to balance out the nonsense and fear-mongering.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 9, 2021)

chic said:


> I've learned the Omicron variant isn't a typical variant at all but is looking like a manufactured variant as the sequence chain is exactly the same as sars co v 2 circa 2020 with no natural adaptions that one would expect to see in a variant that was circulating for almost 2 years. In short, it looks like Omicron was in a refrigerator until just recently which is the only way to explain this. I would love to know more, though I'm not a scientist and probably wouldn't understand it all.


Are you, perhaps, Q?  There are a lot of people looking for you.  Come to Dealey Plaza and meet JFK!


----------



## suds00 (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeni said:


> https://vermontdailychronicle.com/2...ber-covid-19-deaths-are-vaxxed-breakthroughs/
> 
> this was a fairly recent  where 76% percent of deaths in Vermont were among the vaccinated.
> depends on day/ place and etc


read the comments that respond to the posted article.. the number of breakthrough cases among the vaccinated are very low compared to cases among the unvaccinated and they are primarily among the elderly.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 10, 2021)

chic said:


> I've learned the Omicron variant isn't a typical variant at all but is looking like a manufactured variant as the sequence chain is exactly the same as sars co v 2 circa 2020 with no natural adaptions that one would expect to see in a variant that was circulating for almost 2 years. In short, it looks like Omicron was in a refrigerator until just recently which is the only way to explain this. I would love to know more, though I'm not a scientist and probably wouldn't understand it all.



It's just a mishmash variation of the code they invented for testing purposes, but nothing that's based on a virus.
There's an explanation of it here.  <--


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2021)

Pfizer CEO says “Omicron Variant Could Mean Fourth Vaccine Dose Needed Sooner Than Expected.” 
(https://www.usnews.com/news/health-ne... )

Where is the scientific data to support that bold statement? Scientists who are actually doing the research still agree the two-dose primary series offers effective protection against severe disease and death. If we’ve learned anything about SARS-CoV-2 in the past 20 months, it’s that Covid-19 virus mutations are not very predictable, so it’s reasonably likely that by the time they come out with an Omicron-specific booster, we’ll see another variant.

Pfizer’s CEO consistently makes these bold statements with no or very little scientific data to back them up, and he’s allowed to do that. Why is _he_ not being criticized for spreading misinformation?

The word "could" is used differently in science. Scientists say "could" only when scientific data suggests the _possibility_ of some specific event. We keep hearing there is “not enough data to prove definitively” that Omicron could be milder or more severe. Well, the same principle applies to the prospect of a 4th vaccine.

 Pfizer’s CEO is no different than any other desk-scientist, he learned about Omicron by reading about it. Because of his position and status, his words are very influential, and yet he chooses to make statements without adequate data.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

suds00 said:


> a lot of people are dying and it's a painful death. the cases are largely preventable with the vaccine. intensive care units are overflowing with covid-19 patients other patients are not getting treatments.


Today's paper had a very interesting, and pretty heartbreaking story about a member of the Sioux tribe living in South Dakota,  who is an automobile worker and singer and a husband and father of 5 children, who did not get vaccinated and nearly died from Covid.  He's in his 40's, and his lungs were completely destroyed by the disease. He was one of the "lucky" ones, spent months in the hospital and finally got a lung transplant and has returned home, but will be a semi-invalid for the rest of his life.

The article said only 29% of SD residents have been vaccinated, and the state (of course) has a very high incidence of the disease with many deaths. The guy in the story lost a brother to Covid. He was furious when he found out that the brother had not bothered to get vaccinated, even with him nearly dying of the disease.

Just incredible that people are still resisting a couple of shots, when they could be facing a fate like this man's. I wonder how many times he was kicking himself for not taking such an easy, obvious precaution. (Besides everything else, he and his family, like most Native Americans, were living on the brink of poverty. I wonder how many millions his long hospital stay, surgery, and rehab cost the taxpayers.)


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Pfizer CEO says “Omicron Variant Could Mean Fourth Vaccine Dose Needed Sooner Than Expected.”
> (https://www.usnews.com/news/health-ne... )
> 
> Where is the scientific data to support that bold statement? Scientists who are actually doing the research still agree the two-dose primary series offers effective protection against severe disease and death. If we’ve learned anything about SARS-CoV-2 in the past 20 months, it’s that Covid-19 virus mutations are not very predictable, so it’s reasonably likely that by the time they come out with an Omicron-specific booster, we’ll see another variant.
> ...


They're setting people up for annual or semi annual booster shots for life. You do know this right? Or suspect it at least?


----------



## Jeni (Dec 10, 2021)

chic said:


> They're setting people up for annual or semi annual booster shots for life. You do know this right? Or suspect it at least?


just like Street drug dealers the first few tastes are free..... lol      ( not really free  still taxpayer funded)

but taking shots every year etc is a non stop revenue stream and the only thing is they have people convinced it COULD give some protection  or MIGHT make it easier if you still get virus.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 10, 2021)

suds00 said:


> read the comments that respond to the posted article.. the number of breakthrough cases among the vaccinated are very low compared to cases among the unvaccinated and they are primarily among the elderly.


those that are _PRIMARILY among the elderly.... T_hat is the population that was always at greatest risk. 
Lectured to since the beginning that age doesn't matter ... but if break though cases or death it is "well they were old "

I noticed  from the start of this pandemic .... we were told we must shut everything down schools included so no one brings this home to grandma etc. 
Media has gone out of its way to get stories of younger and healthier folks dying so no one thinks it is only going to effect the elderly or ill
but if vaccinated that line of reasoning goes out the window


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2021)

chic said:


> They're setting people up for annual or semi annual booster shots for life. You do know this right? Or suspect it at least?


If it proves safe and effective, it makes sense to offer it as another optional annual flu shot, and people can decide whether they want it or not.
I did get the 2 covid vaccines, and I've explained why a few times on this forum, but I've never gotten an annual flu shot, and haven't had the flu since I was a kid. I won't be getting the booster.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 10, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/most-reported-u-omicron-cases-182642515.html

most reported Omicron cases an in the fully vaccinated....


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

So?  It's like the common cold.  I could still get a cold after being fully vaccinated.  What's your point?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeni said:


> just like Street drug dealers the first few tastes are free..... lol      ( not really free  still taxpayer funded)
> 
> but taking shots every year etc is a non stop revenue stream and the only thing is they have people convinced it COULD give some protection  or MIGHT make it easier if you still get virus.


"They have people convinced?"  You mean some people actually believe the findings and suggestions of scientists and physicians, instead of listening to tinhorn politicians?


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If it proves safe and effective, it makes sense to offer it as another optional annual flu shot, and people can decide whether they want it or not.
> I did get the 2 covid vaccines, and I've explained why a few times on this forum, but I've never gotten an annual flu shot, and haven't had the flu since I was a kid. I won't be getting the booster.


@Murrmurr what changed your mind about getting a booster shot? What will you do when 3 shots and then maybe even 4 shots become necessary to be considered fully vaccinated?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree with all the people who have said if it takes multiple booster shots, so be it. What's the big deal about getting a booster, especially one that keeps you from possibly catching a fatal disease?  Yes, it's a nuisance, and requires interrupting your very busy life for an hour or two, to go to the nearest pharmacy or medical facility. Most people have no side effects from the booster, or at worst, maybe a slightly sore arm for one day. (I didn't even have that.)

I wonder if a phobia about getting a tiny shot is what's really behind all this nonsense. Or if it's politics. Strange that the same handful of people who originally argued that the disease doesn't exist or isn't that bad, and then argued that the masks are not necessary, are now turning a near-miraculous preventive shot into a big bad boogeyman!


----------



## suds00 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeni said:


> those that are _PRIMARILY among the elderly.... T_hat is the population that was always at greatest risk.
> Lectured to since the beginning that age doesn't matter ... but if break though cases or death it is "well they were old "
> 
> I noticed  from the start of this pandemic .... we were told we must shut everything down schools included so no one brings this home to grandma etc.
> ...


there is currently a spike among those who are unvaccinated regardless of age. where has the media gone out of it's way to find younger people who are vaccinated that are sick or dying.? the unvaccinated are sick or dying .older people are more vulnerable..it makes sense not to get sick so you don't affect older members of you're family .your logic doesn't make sense.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I agree with all the people who have said if it takes multiple booster shots, so be it. What's the big deal about getting a booster, especially one that keeps you from possibly catching a fatal disease?  Yes, it's a nuisance, and requires interrupting your very busy life for an hour or two, to go to the nearest pharmacy or medical facility. Most people have no side effects from the booster, or at worst, maybe a slightly sore arm for one day. (I didn't even have that.)
> 
> I wonder if a phobia about getting a tiny shot is what's really behind all this nonsense. Or if it's politics. Strange that the same handful of people who originally argued that the disease doesn't exist or isn't that bad, and then argued that the masks are not necessary, are now turning a near-miraculous preventive shot into a big bad boogeyman!


What's the big deal about your obsession with people who don't want multiple booster shots?  Are they shaking your confidence?
Who is stopping you from getting multiple booster shots if you think they're beneficial?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeni said:


> it is about keeping this panic going ... pure and simple
> How easy was it for some to surrender to what ever but those damn resisters will not bend the knee.
> Heard a good line recently that government is not ruling by  the SWORD  but by  the *Syringe *
> 
> ...


considering our covid unit is full and our ER is full of people waiting for beds i really don't think it's as overestimated as you think.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I agree with all the people who have said if it takes multiple booster shots, so be it. What's the big deal about getting a booster, especially one that keeps you from possibly catching a fatal disease?  Yes, it's a nuisance, and requires interrupting your very busy life for an hour or two, to go to the nearest pharmacy or medical facility. Most people have no side effects from the booster, or at worst, maybe a slightly sore arm for one day. (I didn't even have that.)
> 
> I wonder if a phobia about getting a tiny shot is what's really behind all this nonsense. Or if it's politics. Strange that the same handful of people who originally argued that the disease doesn't exist or isn't that bad, and then argued that the masks are not necessary, are now turning a near-miraculous preventive shot into a big bad boogeyman!


the antibody infusions are experimental but they may have saved my fathers life. if faced with the threat of death or the use of an infusion which do you suppose they would choose Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2021)

I think I can guess.  Too bad it takes getting to that extreme before people start using common sense. I just read in the paper that at present, 40% of Americans are still not vaccinated. At that rate, this will go on forever.


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I think I can guess.  Too bad it takes getting to that extreme before people start using common sense. I just read in the paper that at present, 40% of Americans are still not vaccinated. At that rate, this will go on forever.


But fully vaccinated people still catch and transmit covid to others so where is the logic in vaccinating everybody? Look at Gibraltar, Ireland, Israel, and Iceland. They are all heavily vaccinated countries but the disease has not been eradicated there.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I think I can guess.  Too bad it takes getting to that extreme before people start using common sense. I just read in the paper that at present, 40% of Americans are still not vaccinated. At that rate, this will go on forever.


Yes, & if everyone would just do what you say, Covid would disappear.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> the antibody infusions are experimental but they may have saved my fathers life. if faced with the threat of death or the use of an infusion which do you suppose they would choose Sunny?



Monoclonal antibody tech has been approved for years for other therapeutics besides Covid and is incredibly effective.

mRNA tech, on the other hand, has repeatedly failed clinical trials pre-Covid.

.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 11, 2021)

I don't really care about all this "conjecture" about Covid.  We got our Moderna shots earlier this year, and yesterday we got the booster.  We would rather believe the professionals who study these things, rather than the "hype" on the Internet.  We like to lead a life as normal as possible, and Not worry if someone nearby sneezes.  We'd rather have a slightly sore arm for a day or two, than have the family preparing for our funeral.  If a series of "boosters" is needed in coming months/years, until a cure is found for this virus, we will get them.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I don't really care about all this "conjecture" about Covid.  We got our Moderna shots earlier this year, and yesterday we got the booster.  We would rather believe the professionals who study these things, rather than the "hype" on the Internet.  We like to lead a life as normal as possible, and Not worry if someone nearby sneezes.  We'd rather have a slightly sore arm for a day or two, than have the family preparing for our funeral.  If a series of "boosters" is needed in coming months/years, until a cure is found for this virus, we will get them.


You won't have to worry about people sneezing near you if you just do what I do:
When people get too close, I tilt my head back & say,_ "Ah.....Ah....Ah.....Ah....."_
After they spread out & move away, I quietly whisper, "choo."


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Just a little humor to add to the thread.


----------

